
Ask YC: Did you cancel the $15k award for SUS? - ahmedaly
Did you cancel the $15k fund award for this course at the startup school?<p>Thanks.
======
erohead
We haven't decided whether to offer that for this course. It's a pretty big
expense and we want to run SUS more often. So...TBD. (Eric SUS facilitator)

